# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  phyto plancton???

## miguelcarreira

quem tem acompanhado o meu tópico sobre o problema de circulação lembra-se que ando a limpar os vidros com lá filtrante, ora os vidros passaram de castanhos a verdes e ao limpar o vidro acabei por por a agua "suja" numa taça para não pingar o chão, quando acabei fiquei com uma taça cheia de liquido verde.... ora ai está a minha duvida phytoplancton??? será? ou simplesmente algas

amanhã posto uma foto

cumps

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Como as algas que crescem no teu vidro são organismos uni-celulares que não vivem na coluna de água a não ser sob a forma de esporos, o que tens aí não pode tecnicamente ser chamado phyto mas do ponto de vista prático é como se fosse porque se for colocado no aquário em suspensão pode ser tratado pelos restantes organismos como se fosse phyto.

É conhecido o fenómeno de alguns corais estenderem os pólipos quando se limpa o vidro.

----------

